# Curvy



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that I've shot this for a while, I can recommend it. It's big, so if you have small hands you can scale it. If you own any of BunnyBuster's larger models (like the Hamermill) that's about the size of this one.

The one shown below is made out of 3/4-inch plywood.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Now that I've shot this for a while, I can recommend it. It's big, so if you have small hands you can scale it. If you own any of BunnyBuster's larger models (like the Hamermill) that's about the size of this one.
> 
> The one shown below is made out of 3/4-inch plywood.


Bill
I like the big frames.
You can set em up with big power.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the big frames too !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also like the big frames.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am with ya, I like the larger frames, and that one is very slick.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'm anxious to see somebody make one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH, Thanks for sharing, I m going to make smaller version that fits to my small hands.

View attachment curvy-small.pdf


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a chunk of mahogany with Curvy written all over it. Can' t wait to give it a go


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's simple, like all my designs. But I think you will like it. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with.

@ E-shot: I printed that out. Man, that is significantly smaller, yet it looks like I could shoot with it too. Maybe I will cut one out today -- it's snowing out again!

Edit: Okay, Irfan, I cut it out. It's too small for me to shoot comfortably when I hold it as designed, that is, with the handle curving _into _my hand. When I reversed it, however, and made the handle curve away, it worked like a Bill Hays design and became nice and comfy for a small frame. I kinda like it. I included the holes for tubes and lanyard, too. Cool. I will post when it's finished. Thanks, man!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is a photo of both sizes side by side for comparison. They are only rough finished, but shoot nicely. The small version is small done in black walnut. The large one is khaya mahogany.


Thanks Dayhiker


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, those look nice. I cut a small one out of plywood, too. I drilled it out for chinese tubes as well a ott capability. I'm going to arm it with the tubes first. It's pretty cool that size.

That's a real nice job FlippinOut. You make me proud.


----------

